# alfie at the beach



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhh bless x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww he looks so, dignified, in a way haha so cute!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

i think he's saying "I'm cold and want to go home!" lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Awwww haha


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hair blowin in the wind! cute pic


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it!! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

look at his lovely windswept face he's saying will you hurry up and just take it lol x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute! Looks like he had fun. =D


----------

